# Depressed after 1st consultant appoint



## ninababe (Oct 10, 2009)

Hello out there
I am new tho this forum, not sure if i really understand how it works?
I am a single women, 39, heading for Donor IUI. I assumed i did not have any fertility issues, well except that I don't have access to sperm! 
So following my appoint with Mr Booker, Shirley Oak, have a low AMH slightly raised FSH & tired lazy ovaires according to his scan etc ! Just great, he has ruled out natural cycle IUI,waste of time etc so recommends Clomid & IUI but this may not be enough! Today i had tubes checked, oh yeah 1 is blocked, so now I am really worried? Can i still conceive with 1 dodgy ovary & 1 patent tube, Is donor IUI going to work or will IVF be only option! Oh this has knocked me for six, so had rose tinted glasses on about my own fertility.
Plus going thru the test 7 stuff alone, its lonely you know!
OK thanks Nina


----------



## upsydaisy (May 9, 2009)

Hi Nina  

Sorry you didn't have more positive news at your consultation  .  This a really hard journey on your own. Just wanted to welcome you and redirect you to the single women area on the forum (don't know how to post a link but just scroll down and your'll find it listed as a sub board).  There is a huge amount of support and info from some lovely single ladies and some inspiring success stories, my ovaries were incredibly lazy from the start but managed to eventually produce a miracle with a bit of help! 
Upsyxxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

To FF! 

Its great to have you here. FF is here to help you on your journey no matter how long or hard it may be. 
Please take a look at the Links below to help you around FF. 

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*FERTILITY INFO GUIDES ~ *CLICK HERE

I am very sorry your first consultantion didnt go well.  I'm afraid when it comes to trying for a baby, we all have our rose tinted glasses on. Althought IUI isnt out of the question maybe IVF would give you a better chance of sucess? Its a good thing to listen to your consultant, but listen to your heart first. Whatever makes you happy.

Here are some links to help you round FF.
_
Here are some guilds to get you clued up on IVF and IUI cycles. _
*IUI Beginners Guide ~ *  CLICK HERE

*A Rough Guide To IVF ~*  CLICK HERE

_Here you can get suport and ask advice to fellow FF'ers_
*Peer Support (for asking fertility and treatment related questions of your fellow FFers) ~ * CLICK HERE

You can chat with other ladies using a donor in there treatment.
*Donor Sperm/Eggs ~ *CLICK HERE
_
Full of single ladies trying for there families! _
*Single ladies ~ *CLICK HERE

*Tubal Factors ~ *CLICK HERE

_You can chat to others with low AMH's and high FSH here... _
*POF / Early Menopause ~ * CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our excellent chat room. 
We have a newbie night in the chat room every week (*Wednesday at 8pm*  )
where you can meet other new members and get Chatroom support.

*The Chat Zone*
CLICK HERE
All the help and information you will need to navigate your way around the Chat Room

Dont forget to Check the Calendar 
for Chat Events Too 

There is also a *Locations board* CLICK HERE, where you can 'meet' people local to you.

You may also just want a gossip about your hobbies and generally anything , you can do this in the *Girl & Boy talk - Community & Fun Board ~ *CLICK HERE



Take care
Natalie xxx


----------



## V75 (Oct 30, 2009)

Hi there,
Ive had fertility problems for a few years, Im 34, and always thought after my marraige broke down that if I didnt meet anyone and time was getting on then Id do the same and go for donor sperm and did start to look into it. I have DH now, but my GP was wonderful and where Im having my treatment has support groups.  Im sure youre not the only one, maybe they could put you in touch with someone  at your fertility centre? And if you do have to do IVF, stay positive.  Im almost at the end of my 2ww after doing ICSI - physically I found it no problem, much better than I anticipated,  but you do need emotional support.  Im sure youll find it here but do see your fertility centre about putting you in contact with someone who may be in the same position.
Good Luck xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
V xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ninababe (Oct 10, 2009)

Thank you for your lovely comments. Silly,  but it does make a difference just reading them, knowing that there are more like me out in the world! I feel more positive today, not so down after the salingogram etc. 

Actually at least I know all the main facts, I have 1 open, patent tube & my ovaries are working just bit tired, so not all doom gloom! Reading the stories on line, I know that there are many women with much more serious issues. i am already on the treatment journey so keep postivie and open minded and at least I make all the decisions,my money & my body!!!!!
ok hoping next appoitment is soon so can get this baby making stuff started! 
NIna


----------



## indekiwi (Dec 23, 2008)

Hi NinaBabe,

Just wanted to pop by and welcome you to FF and encourage you to come and post on the singles board, where you will find a lot of single women trying to create their families - or part way through the process (i.e. have one and now working on the siblings  )

Hope to see you there!

A-Mx


----------



## Jinglebell (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi ninababe and welcome.  

Please do join us on the donor sperm thread - the girls are all very knowledgeable.  One pg lady is at Shirley Oaks and raves about them!

J x


----------



## ninababe (Oct 10, 2009)

Thank you for your comments. Pleased to hear Pregnant lady at shirley oak, hope i can meet her/ join her club etc 
What i find hard, after my research,  is how do you know what option to choose. It is overwhelming, IUI DS or IVF or ZIFT very confusing! Least lots of info on this site.
Thanks N


----------

